# <table> legt Template Lahm?



## Shorty1968 (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe mir für mein wBB2 Forum ein Neues Signatur Template erstellt und habe nun ein Problem,mit dem *<table> *im Template wenn ich das raus nehme Zerschiesst es die Signatur.

```
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" style="width:100%">
<tr>
     <td style="width:100%" class="tablecat" align="left"><span class="normalfont"><fieldset><legend><b>$posts[username]`s Signatur</b></legend><table></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
     <td style="width:100%" class="tablea" align="left">
</tr>
<tr>
<td class="normalfont" align="left"><span class="smallfont">$posts[signature]</span></td>
</tr>
</fieldset>
</table>
```
Ich kann es mir nicht erklären das das *<table> *nicht raus zu nehmen geht ohne das es alles Zerschiesst,es gibt auch kein anderes Untergeordnetes Template in dem das abschliessende *</table> *sein könnte auch bringt es nichts ein abschliessendes Table ins Template ein zu bauen alles schon versucht.

Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann das Problem zu lösen.

Das besagte Table befindet sich in dieser Zeile:

```
<td style="width:100%" class="tablecat" align="left"><span class="normalfont"><fieldset><legend><b>$posts[username]`s Signatur</b></legend><table></span></td>
```


----------



## basti1012 (25. Februar 2018)

Ich frage mich gerade wie das zum schluss aussehen soll ? So  https://jsfiddle.net/n1z8vuqp/8/   ?


----------



## Shorty1968 (25. Februar 2018)

Ja so sollte es aussehen,aber leider Zerschiesst dein Code auch den Style und sobald ich das *<table>* einsetze ist alles ok.


----------



## Sempervivum (25. Februar 2018)

Ich nehme mal an, Du meinst, dass Du die ganze Tabelle heraus nimmst, vom <table> bis zum schließenen </table>. Alternativ könntest Du die Tabelle im Text drin lassen und nur mit display:none unsichtbar machen.


----------



## Shorty1968 (25. Februar 2018)

Das ist ja das Problem es gibt in dem Template kein abschliessendes *</table> *und man kann auch keines hin zu fügen ohne das es Probleme gibt.

Schau dir den Code bitte noch mal genau an es gibt *<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" style="width:100%"> *den Table Teil um den geht es nicht,dann gibt es in dem Code noch ein einzelnes *<table> *das keinen sinn macht und nürgends zu schliessen scheint um das geht es.


----------



## Kalito (25. Februar 2018)

Hast du mal den Code von @basti1012 eingesetzt? Bei deinem Code ist das fieldset falsch gesetzt.


----------



## Shorty1968 (25. Februar 2018)

Kalito hat gesagt.:


> Hast du mal den Code von @basti1012 eingesetzt? Bei deinem Code ist das fieldset falsch gesetzt.


Ja habe ich aber auch geschrieben das der Code auch den Style zerschiesst und auch erst Funktioniert wenn das *<table>* eingesetzt wird.

Das fieldset schliesst doch den Rahmen,wo sollte es den sitzen?


----------



## basti1012 (26. Februar 2018)

Worum geht es dir eigentlich bei den fielset? Das die schrift im rahmen ist ?
Mein Code sollte eigentlich gehen .
Hast du eine Css dafür ? Vieleicht ist da der Fehler zu suchen?

Ich habe versucht und gemacht und gegoogelt aber ich komme nur auf der einen Lösung wie oben schon geschrieben.Vieleicht ist noch irgendwo anders im html was falsch.Weil wie du ja siehst ist mein Code ja in Ordnung ,ohne das <table>. Wenn der Code bei dir trotzdem den style kaputt macht ,denke ich mal das der Fehler im rest der html oder in der css zu suchen ist


----------



## Shorty1968 (28. Februar 2018)

Ja es geht darum das der Text im Rahmen ist,ich denke du hast recht das irgndwo noch HTML zu fehler fürt ich finde es leider nur nicht.

Nein es gibt dazu kein css.


----------



## basti1012 (1. März 2018)

dann poste doch mal dein html .Aber nur wenn du möchtest.Irgendwo muß der Fehler ja stecken


----------



## Shorty1968 (1. März 2018)

Welches soll ich alle Templates die es gibt hier anhängen?


----------



## basti1012 (1. März 2018)

Das was aktive ist .Wieviel ist das den ? 
Oder hast du Link zur Seite ?


----------



## Shorty1968 (3. März 2018)

Sorry war Arbeiten und konnte daher leider nicht früher Antworten.

https://have-fun-community.eu/index.php


----------



## basti1012 (3. März 2018)

Wo ist den jetzt das <table> worum es geht ,ich kann es nicht wieder finden ? Aber zu dein Quelltext. Du hast da mehrere  fehlende geschlossene </tags> die fehlen oder Falsch gesetzt sind. Dan benutzt du sehr viel veraltetes html bzw inlne style angaben die man heute alles mit der  css macht .
und  es sind noch viele andere Fehler drinne  die man beheben sollte.
https://validator.w3.org/nu/?doc=https://have-fun-community.eu/index.php

Wußte gar nicht das die Browser so viele Fehler zulassen.
Abermit dein <table> ist nee andere sache ,wo finde ich das den auf der Seite? weil dein <fieldset> ist auch nicht mehr zusehen


----------



## Shorty1968 (3. März 2018)

Danke ich weiss die Fehler da muss ich mich mal ran machen,das Table findest du hier https://have-fun-community.eu/thread.php?postid=29#post29 im Quellcode.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2018)

Hi,
Zum Fieldset, das ist dazu da um Formularfelder zu gruppieren. Da du aber keine Formularfelder hast ist das falsch verwendet.
Du nutzt das Fieldset aus Darstellungsgründen und nicht aus semantischen.
Wenn du ein Text über einem Rahmen sitzen haben willst konstruiere das mittels CSS.

Grüße


----------



## basti1012 (4. März 2018)

verstehe ich nicht ,wenn ich auf dein link gehe komme ich in ein forum. wenn ich dann den quelltextöffne finde ich nix mit <fieldset> oder den <table> .keine ahnung was ich falsch mache .oder ist der link der falsch


----------



## Shorty1968 (4. März 2018)

Nein sorry das liegt daran das das Problem mit der Signatur nun warum auch immer Grösser wurde,den sie ist nun ganz weg und ich suche noch den fehler.


----------



## Shorty1968 (4. März 2018)

Versuch es jetzt noch mal bei mir ging es nun.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. März 2018)

Nimm den Quellcode der Signatur, schmeiß das PHP raus und schieb diese durch einen Validator.
Deine Probleme resultieren ganz gewiss in erster Linie aus schlechtem HTML oder in zweiter aus PHP Fehlern. Aber mit dem richtigen HTML hast du zumindest mal eine Fehlerquelle schnell und einfach eliminiert.

Aber mal ganz grundsätzlich, das gesamte Template entspricht nicht mal Ansatzweise einer halbwegs modernen HTML Umsetzung. Thema Table als Layoutkunstrukt.


----------



## Shorty1968 (4. März 2018)

Das ganze wBB2 entspricht nicht der Modernen Norm.


----------



## basti1012 (5. März 2018)

Also ich habe mal ein paar Zeilen versucht  zu richten bis zum ersten  fielset und dann läuft das auch . Nur da  ist  noch einiges falsch und bis ich das alles durch gearbeitet hätte  ...Nee .Sortiert erstmal deine offene und schließende und fehlende tags ,dann geht das auch .

Guck mal hier, nur in der Mitte da ist der fielset richtig ohne <table>   

*** Link entfern, weil nicht mehr erreichbar ***

Nur wie gesagt wenn du das weg haben willst, musst du alles richtig machen und wenn du dabei bist kannst du die valiator Fehler auch beheben. Ist zwar einiges an Arbeit ,aber dann hast du es ordentlich.

Wenn  du keine Lust drauf hast, dann lass das <table> stehen ,das end Ergebnisse stimmt ja ,aber ist Mist. Nimm dir die Zeit und mach es neu . Vor  allem wird das zum Ende hin immer mehr wenn du nix machst.


Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Nein sorry das liegt daran das das Problem mit der Signatur nun warum auch immer Grösser wurde,den sie ist nun ganz weg und ich suche noch den fehler.


Das meine ich ,wenn man es vorher wegmacht wird es auch nicht immer schlimmer bzw schwerer  dagegen anzu kämpfen. Ein fehler bring wieder neue  und so weiter


----------



## Shorty1968 (5. März 2018)

Ich gebe dir recht das werde ich auch machen und vielen dank für deine eure mühe.


----------



## basti1012 (5. März 2018)

Wenn du probleme oder fragen hast dann meld  dich,
Gruß Basti


----------



## EugenioChartres (20. August 2018)

#10
dann poste doch mal dein html .Aber nur wenn du möchtest.Irgendwo muß der Fehler ja stecken


----------



## basti1012 (20. August 2018)

@EugenioChartres   achtestdu eigentlich auf die erstellungs Datums ?  Weil einige Themen wo du drauf antwortest wurden schon gelöst oder sind garnicht mehr up to date ?


----------

